# I can't tell if he was nipped at or if its fin rot



## ieathellokitty (Jul 27, 2012)

I just brought home three guppies, but I noticed one of them has a hurt tail. I checked out all the guppies in the tank and the rest of them were fine. I assumed because it was one of the smaller males in the tank at the pet store that the others just picked the little guy. Anyway I'm not positive and I just want to make sure the little guys is okay. 

10 gallon tank, three male guppies.

UPDATE:

Poor little guy didn't make it. I guess he was already sickly from when I brought him home. He wasn't as active as the other two fish, and I found him pretty much dead when I got home from the store today. 

Whatever happened I hope it doesn't affect the rest of my fish.

Thank you for your help everyone.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Tough to see for sure but looks like a nip, keep an eye on it for the next couple of weeks should heal itself


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree, its hard to see but it does look like that. Like Dalfed said, keep an eye on it, it should heal. Also keep an eye on the other guppies to make sure they don't pick on him more. What size tank are they in. Are there any other fish in it?


----------



## ieathellokitty (Jul 27, 2012)

Its a 10 gallon tank and right now its only three guppies. 

The other fish aren't picking on him, they are pretty much just leaving him alone. 

Hes looking worse today. More of the tail is missing and the other two guppies look perfectly fine.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Start doing 25% water changes every second day, pristine water is the best cure if it is fin rot. In a weeks time if it hasn't improved then you may have to medicate, make sure your water is dechlorinated before adding.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

+1 on all the above posts.
Dalfed is correct about the water.
If these are the only inhabitants is this aquarium newly set up , and have you looked at ammonia lvls , or ph before or after getting them in.
If the tank is new and has some trace ammounts of ammonia in the water it can prohibit or slow down healing .
Guppies are a rather tuff small fish as far as water conditions are concerned but they still need healthy water 
Welcome to the hobby!! :ISh_the_Fish:


----------



## ieathellokitty (Jul 27, 2012)

UPDATE:

Poor little guy didn't make it. I guess he was already sickly from when I brought him home. He wasn't as active as the other two fish, and I found him pretty much dead when I got home from the store today. 

Whatever happened I hope it doesn't affect the rest of my fish.

Thank you for your help everyone.


----------

